# Your Wy Tags are Going Up



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It looks like it is going to cost the non resident quite a few more bucks to hunt in Wyoming starting in 2018.

HB0288 passed the house in Wyoming.

http://legisweb.state.wy.us/2017/bills/HB0288.pdf


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I was a bit taken aback by some of the increases. Like NR elk going up nearly a hundred dollars for the regular tag and nearly 200 for the special tag. Then all the increases seemed like chump change when I saw the NR wild bison increase. Bulls went from $2,500 to $4,400 and cows went from $1,000 to $2,750! That's an insane increase. Kind of feel like they're giving the finger to anyone that's been applying. I also kind of wonder what drove the bison tag increase to be so much higher than the others.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hang on, it's just a bill introduced to the State House. It has to be passed by the House, go thru the Senate, then of course the SFW review, and then the Governor, all of which voted against the license increases in 2013.

Good grief.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/41-hunting-outside-utah/39251-wyoming-2014-permit-increase-8.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There hasn't been a raise for like 12 years? (have to look it up) So IMHO the raise is long over-due.

And I've said a hundred times before, they could triple the prices and sell all the tags. Just look at the backlog of people with preference points, even for the high-dollar Special permits. The elk tags we sell for areas that have zero elk is sick.

If the outfitting industry had their way they would raise big game tags tenfold and residents would pay the same as non-residents.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*doesn't matter*



willfish4food said:


> ....................... I also kind of wonder what drove the bison tag increase to be so much higher than the others.


Easy, there's only 75 to 100 non-res any bison tags and they know they can sell every one of them for $4400.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hip hip hooray, it's passed the WY Senate and back to the House. Man, between my sheep hunt and working out of town I don't have a clue what's going on.

https://legiscan.com/WY/bill/HB0288/2017

Cool, some of the anti-Game and Fish legislatures that voted this thing down 4 years ago didn't get re-elected. That helps.

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

$2750 for a cow bison...good grief...I guess that plan is over.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

gdog said:


> $2750 for a cow bison...good grief...I guess that plan is over.


Dang... I was going to put in for the cow hunt next year. Probably not anymore, but maybe in a few years. At that price, I'd feel an awful lot of pressure to put one on the ground (and I don't have to explain myself to anyone, since I'm not married). On top of the tag fee, it would probably be another $1600 to hire Double Diamond to find and drag it for me and another $700+ (?) to get it butchered.

I'm not at all surprised at the increase on the bull tags. I think nonresident demand was somewhere around 1 in 70 last year. They won't have any problem selling them all.

And it looks like my moose tag is going to cost $500 more than I thought. Almost makes me want to bail before I sink any more $$$ into points. The bright side is that the odds will get better for those who stick it out.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Clarq said:


> Dang... I was going to put in for the cow hunt next year. Probably not anymore, but maybe in a few years. At that price, I'd feel an awful lot of pressure to put one on the ground (and I don't have to explain myself to anyone, since I'm not married). On top of the tag fee, it would probably be another $1600 to hire Double Diamond to find and drag it for me and another $700+ (?) to get it butchered.
> 
> I'm not at all surprised at the increase on the bull tags. I think nonresident demand was somewhere around 1 in 70 last year. They won't have any problem selling them all.
> 
> And it looks like my moose tag is going to cost $500 more than I thought. Almost makes me want to bail before I sink any more $$$ into points. The bright side is that the odds will get better for those who stick it out.


I'm with you on the moose, just getting into the pool where it is feasible to draw and now whamo!!!!! maybe I will draw sooner now (I can only hope) so I can get out of the moose point game.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I actually like that they are increasing tag fees. It should be easier to draw some of them for the next few years and should weed some people out of the pool!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree with G-- man that cow bison fee is a tough sell for me. I'm sure it might work out for others, but I am crossing my fingers I draw this year and won't have to worry about next year. I'm ok with the rest of the license price increases. 

But the point fee increases scare me a little, as do the possible youth fee increases. We will have to wait to see what the GF Dept does with those.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Packout said:


> But the point fee increases scare me a little, as do the possible youth fee increases. We will have to wait to see what the GF Dept does with those.


Shoot, I didn't notice the point fee increases. Up to *$150* for moose or sheep. Absolutely ridiculous... and if that drives enough people away, then they could be hurting their own revenue stream.

The sad news is that it's $#[email protected] like this that motivated me to go to a bunch of school and try to get a high-paying job. If you can't beat it, you have no choice but to play along...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*blind-sided*

I was kinda blind-sided by the proposed fee increases - news to me. I did a quick Google search and didn't find anything. I didn't make the last Game n Fish meeting, was out of town. I'm on the G&F email and newsletter mailing list and haven't seen anything about fee increases there.

The proposed increases for Residents doesn't look bad. The non-residents are getting pounded on the Trophy Game; sheep, goat, moose and bison.

I think we will have a Grizzly Bear hunt within 10 years, 5 or 6 years of which will be the court fight. There's more grizzlies in Wyoming than wolves by everyone's count and my observations for whatever they're worth. I wonder how much those tags will go for?

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> The non-residents are getting pounded on the Trophy Game; sheep, goat, moose and bison.


Hey...when my mail starts being delivered up at your place...just keep it in a pile for me...I'll come grab it when I get a chance.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*good luck with that*



gdog said:


> Hey...when my mail starts being delivered up at your place...just keep it in a pile for me...I'll come grab it when I get a chance.


ah, ha, ha, ho, hee, hee

The WY G&F is cracking down on resident hunting tag fraud. They prosecuted quite a few from the Wasatch Front last year.

.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Any proposed increases for doe/fawn or youth tag/preference point prices?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> ah, ha, ha, ho, hee, hee
> 
> The WY G&F is cracking down on resident hunting tag fraud. They prosecuted quite a few from the Wasatch Front last year.
> 
> .


PPPFfffttttt...


----------

